# Greg Robert Pet Supplies?



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Anyone ever order from there?
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/

They have a poop bucket lid that I'd like to get (the Gamma Seal-how snazzy







) and then I found this bed which looks nice for a senior (but size out of stock!) http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-15926 of course this one has bolsters but is more expensive http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-15273 and I am not sure how I'd get it blown up and brought home!









Just wondering if anyone had any issues with them. Thanks!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jean, I was just wondering IF my dogs and I could come live at your place. LOL, I just got myself an airbed this year, I have to say that DeeDee thinks it is quite comfortable.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just bring some Wisconsin cheese Val, and you'd be more than welcome! 

Yeah, I'd like an airbed...are they comfy?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

We went from a water bed to one of those foam one, didn't really like that. So I thought I would try the air bed, But I didn't want to spend the huge amount of money that Select Comfort gets, so I bought one from a company online. 

I like it for the fact that I can change the setting. Sometimes the back likes a softer bed so just grab the controller and let out some air.

It does funky things some times during the day, like gains air or losses air, but not all the time. I haven't paid any attention maybe it has something to do with barametric pressure or temperature.

Val


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Great! Coleman Air Bed*

Val, that bed sounds nice!!!! Wow! (though it sounds like it may need Gas-X!) It must be so comfortable. 

I have to give four stars to the air bed from Coleman. I got the simple rectangle one-I ordered it from Amazon, though it is now in stock at Greg Roberts. 

Kramer got on it, and was a little suprised when it kind of moved, but surfed it, and then got used to it. He goes on it during the day when he uses Nina's bed (at night he has a crib mattress-it's all about Kramer). It supports his joints well-and I think it's helping him-he's been running again. 

It is also easy to clean.







And was not that expensive. There is no pump that comes with it-I took it to the vet office to inflate it so none of my family, friends or neighbors would have more ammunition for the crazy dog lady stories. The vet office...they know...


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

DeeDee really likes the Air bed... Ah mommy it sleeps so GOOD.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

I just ordered Lady Jane an extra large Coleman airbed from Greg Robert Pet Supply. A dog can never have too many beds!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

HA! So DeeDee has her own version!

Will you let us know how Lady Jane likes her bed? I am hoping my recommendation is a good one. The way he's been running lately (minus any metacam) I am thinking the bed could be part of that.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

No DeeDee has staked claim to part of our bed.... She will lay on my part of the bed until I get ready to crawl in, nice in the cooler months I have a warmed up bed, not so nice in the summer. She tries to convince the DH that she needs more bed, she either puts her back against him and just pushes or lays on the other side and kicks him. But I tell her to know it off and go to sleep. Geeze we have a king size bed and she wants half.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

Fed Ex delivered the bed 6:30 this morning. I've been at a funeral all day and do you think someone in my household would inflate it? Nope. I just tried doing it myself but became flustered. Why is it so difficult to blow up an airbed? I'd phone a neighbor but I have on my jammies.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

Got the bed inflated. She slept on it a few hours last night. For some reason my husky has decided it must die. He attacks it.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

LJ was on my bed last night when I brought her airbed upstairs. She hopped off my bed and slept on her bed all night. I think she likes it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

The bed is still alive! I was worried-I read that and thought I better not ask!!! 

I am glad she likes it. Kramer is on his a lot during the day now-I swear I am seeing good results. I took him to the cemetery tonight (he was SO mad at me for taking 4 other dogs on outings two other times and not him we made an emergency visit) and he "full out" ran. A little choppy and then he just took off-and then I had to chase him around the field there...like an idiot.








But a happy, grinning one! 

I am so happy she is enjoying her bed. I am recommending it to anyone who will listen to me.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Great! Coleman Air Bed*

The airbed was VERY inexpensive and I think she likes it just as much as her $200 LL Bean ortho bed.

Thanks for the recommendation Jean!


----------

